# When did you take adoption leave?



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, I am just wondering when you took adoption leave? Was it straight after matching panel or? Just curious as we have been matched but by the sounds of it we will be having introductions straight after matching panel. Thank you


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

I used annual leave to cover introductions and my adoption leave started on the day lo came home. It just meant I got full pay for a little longer.


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't have any holidays to take so I'll be taking adoption leave when the intros start in order to keep money coming in!


----------



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

When did you give notice to your manager though for adoption leave?


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

I gave informal notice before mp and as soon as I had matching certificate I formally gave notice. Most employers understand the uncertainty with adoption in regards to dates etc and that you can't always give 28 days official notice. However if you have an idea of dates I would let them know so they can start preparing for your absence.  Just let them know it is subject to change. No different really to a woman giving birth early.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I also used annual leave to cover introductions plus another couple of weeks, then I started my adoption leave. I gave my company formal notice the day of matching panel. I wanted to get the yes first. They were fine with this as the gov say give 14 days if possible, or as soon as you know. Our intros was only 8 day after matching panel. Work understood before hand though that intros would be soon after mp and I may not be able to give 14 days.


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've already told mine that it's happening and a rough date but I won't know more until the 13th after MP have given them a rough date of the 3rd of march I think you have to give them about 14 days notice that's for my work anyway hope that helps


----------



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies, we have got to wait for a date for matching panel yet but seeing childs SW next week


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I used annual leave to cover Intros and my Paternity Leave started on the first day of placement.
In fact I couldn't take it any earlier, so it's wise to check if your partner has enough holiday to cover intros too.

You are legally allowed to take AL up to 14 days before the day of expected placement. https://www.gov.uk/adoption-pay-leave/leave


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I left work the week before MP (MP was weds so left the previous Friday) and took annual leave then my adoption leave started the day of placement as had to produce the Matching Cert in order to start getting paid. My annual leave also covered intros so the two flowed nicely into each other (I had three weeks to take).


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are adopting from overseas you cannot take adoption leave until you return to the UK with your child.  And this isn't changing in the new legislation. It's designed, as far as we can work out, for the situation in the 1960s where someone brought your child to the UK for you and that was the first time you met them.

Grumble grumble.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I kept work up to date with progress, always reminding them things could change.  Once I had Matching Panel date, I booked that Thursday as annual leave, planned to come in the Friday, then had two weeks' annual leave for Intros (which started the Monday after) and started Adoption Leave straight from that.

I formally gave notice, I think, a week or so before Matching Panel, using some sort of 'subject to ratification' matching certificate they gave us for that purpose.

Good luck!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I used leave for introductions and a week before introductions, I was lucky enough to have saved enough to do this. Then AL starts the day LO is placed.

I kept work informed once we had MP and told them things will move quickly then so please be patient with me as I may not be able to give accurate dates till it happens, they supported me all the way


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

I kept work up to date with all progress. I did give written notice when I returned to work at the start of January (before mp) BUT I did kind of cover myself by saying being we are approved at panel on 20th Jan.For intros i then took 2days annual leave that I had accumulated for working Jan, I had also found out there were 3days paid leave I was entitled to because of adopting which if I had known before I could of used for prep days etc instead of annual leave. Then my adoption leave starts on placement day.


----------

